# Is lance's back proof of his lung capacity?



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

I was watching lance in the final time trial and his back is huge. Is that because of his high lung capacity?


----------



## ddavenport (Jul 25, 2005)

Maybe, maybe not...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Jared said:


> I was watching lance in the final time trial and his back is huge. Is that because of his high lung capacity?


Does he have a huge lung capacity?


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

It is constantly mentioned that he has a hump in his back from a previous injury that negatively affected his flexibility.


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

*Camelback*

Dont forget alot of riders choose to wear a camelback for the time trial stages.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

Piles said:


> Dont forget alot of riders choose to wear a camelback for the time trial stages.


better than cameltoe


----------



## Black7beard (Jul 10, 2005)

argylesocks said:


> better than cameltoe


Oh? I'm a bit fond of cameltoe, if the truth be known.

b7b


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

Piles said:


> Dont forget alot of riders choose to wear a camelback for the time trial stages.


I don't think its the camelback , there is a pretty obvious hump on his back.gross


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Jared said:


> I don't think its the camelback , there is a pretty obvious hump on his back.gross


and well below where his lungs would be located. Maybe he has a huge liver and stomach


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

not many use camelbaks, if any. what you might have been seeing is a foam insert some riders used for increased airflow/aerodynamics, but i believe it has been banned.


----------



## rootberry (Sep 17, 2005)

*Uhmmm...*

I can't believe that pic is for real. Why the hell would you agree to do something like that?! You cant make a skinny road saddle being jammed into unmentionable places look tasteful and artsy.


----------



## cusepack (Sep 22, 2005)

His riding position is due in part to a degenerative condition in his back.

FYI


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

rootberry said:


> I can't believe that pic is for real. Why the hell would you agree to do something like that?! You cant make a skinny road saddle being jammed into unmentionable places look tasteful and artsy.


Annie Liebovitz will be crushed to hear it.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

No. My wife's lung capacity was recently measured at 150% of normal and she has no hump on her back, though there are a couple nice ones in front.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> No. My wife's lung capacity was recently measured at 150% of normal and she has no hump on her back, though there are a couple nice ones in front.


Let's see some proof !?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*I have noticed*



Jared said:


> I was watching lance in the final time trial and his back is huge. Is that because of his high lung capacity?


That Lance's back is shaped differently ...it just looks more aero. Notice that he doesn't lay flat out but is hunched over so that he can still recruit more muscles than someone who keeps their body forward with a flat back.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*part of a past back injury..*



Jared said:


> I was watching lance in the final time trial and his back is huge. Is that because of his high lung capacity?



from what I hear from the TDF announcers last year. i think the time he went head first into a brick wall at 50mph. ouch. or maybe some other...jumping into bed with Cheryl?


----------



## Pistard (Feb 28, 2005)

There was an old picture of Big Mig in which he looked like he had a small pot belly. The caption explained that is was not fat but rather his innards being pushed down and out from his huge lung capacity. Nice.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*If that's the case..*

If that's the case, then this guy's lung capacity must be enormous!!


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

Jared said:


> I don't think its the camelback , there is a pretty obvious hump on his back.gross


 What kind of person would make such of comment like this?lol


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Its a silly question to begin with...


----------



## stdnrw12 (Oct 11, 2002)

I was racing Sual Raisen, he has a hump like that too. I thought it might be a camel back, but moved around the pack to see it wasn't. Probably where they hide all the talent!


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

He has taken bell ringin up in the off season


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Looks more aero with the helmet on...


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

He crashed into a wall and broke a couple vertebrae while on a training ride back in 2000 a couple of weeks before the Olympics. From what I've read the bump actually has negative effects on his aerodynamics.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*very nice job!!*



elviento said:


> Looks more aero with the helmet on...


your illustration explains perfectly why his TT helmet is shaped the way it is.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

elviento said:


> Looks more aero with the helmet on...



I heard he had it surgically altered for aerodynamics...


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*if you think..*

your lungs are located that far down your spine, you need to definitely check 
into an anatomy class 101. 
so the boy is flexible, so what. he's a retired flexible guy.
rumor has it that the spine issue is result of some back injury. 
maybe, maybe not. who cares.


----------

